# Co2, Beer Gas, Multimix And Cellar Mix



## PistolPatch (7/12/05)

Several other posts have been querying the difference between different gases. Have rung BOC to clarify the content and prices of the different gases available for dispensing. Prices are QLD standard prices and where the gas is unavailable in D size have used the next available size - F. I have made comments on each gas that come from a fax I received from BOC. The fax, of course, is aimed at hotels, and I have made no attempt to adjust their comments to suit home brewers. The rest of this thread can do that!!!

Have included GST in the prices. Here goes!....

D Size is 6 kg
F Size is 22 kg

(Have no idea what the ALA company is but have put their names in as well)


CO2 Food Grade (ALA - Aligal 2) - 100% Co2

This gas is generally used for postmix in pubs (i.e. the soft drink).

D size = $25.08 ($4.18 per kilo)


Beergas (ALA - Tavern Gas) - 100% Co2

Beergas is used to push commercial beers such as VB, Tooheys New, XXXX or other full strength beers where consumption is likely to exceed around 8 kegs (400lts) per week. Only the really large clubs still use Beergas as it can overcarbonate. Beergas and CO2 Food Grade can be used as the same thing.(Price is different though!!!!????)

D size = $26.18 ($4.36 per kilo)


Multimix (ALA - Aligal 13) - 30% CO2 / 70% N2

Multimix is mainly used to push Guiness/Kilkenny and other Irish beers to the bar from the cellar.

F Size = $72.29 ($3.29 per kilo)


Cellarmix 40 (ALA - Aligal 14) - 40% CO2 / 60% N2

This mix has largely been superseded by Cellarmix 55 but can be helpful in areas of severe problems such as high volumes of wastage.

F Size = $37.64 ($1.71 per kilo)


Cellarmix 55 (ALA - ALigal 15) - 55% CO2 / 45% N2

Used for the major light beers such as Hahn Lite, Tooheys Lite, Fosters Lite etc. It can also be a factor in assisting full strenght beer where there is headiness or wastage. Some of the boutique beers such as Redback or Dogbolter can also be dispenesed with this gas depending on temp, volume and fonts.

F Size = $49.23 ($2.24 per kilo)


Cellarmix 75 (ALA - Aligal 17) - 75% CO2 / 25% N2

Cellarmix 75 is usually only used on the North or South Coast. (The fax came from Sydney so it probably means NSW coasts!)

F Size = $51.22 ($2.32 per kilo)


I'll leave it at that!


----------



## PistolPatch (9/12/05)

Had zero replies to this post so far but a few views!!! Hope someone finds the info useful at some stage!

To complete the original post, have just found out you can also get 10kg bottles (VT) of Cellarmix so thought I better add it in to make this information complete.

Cellarmix 55 - VT Size (10kg) = $38.25 ($3.83 per kilo)

Apparently, you can carbonate just as easily with Cellarmix and if I had some more space where I live, I would certainly give this a go, especially if you brew lighter beers or are not drinking that often.


----------



## barls (9/12/05)

very useful but i think ill still go with mykegonlrgs


----------



## Ross (9/12/05)

Is anyone using a cellermix to dispense/carbonate their beer?

Positives/negatives?...


----------



## MHB (9/12/05)

Blended gasses:
I have tried several of the blended gases available for serving stouts and other Cream Pour beers and have settled on a 70 % N2 30 % CO2 mix. There are several points to consider when using mixed gas:

1.	They are pressurised gas, not liquid phase gas like CO2. This means that you get a lot less gas in the same size bottle; I.e. a D of Multimix 70/30 contains 1.4 m3 of gas. This compares to around 35 m3 for the same size CO2 bottle.
2.	You will be operating at a much higher pressure (I find around 150-200 kPa gives good saturation).
3.	It is time consuming to get the get N2 into solution (around 4 weeks).
4.	You need special taps, i.e. Guinness tap with a restrictor plate, and in some cases a special regulator.

All in all, it costs a bomb, the serve looks fantastic and the relatively low levels of CO2 in solution make some beers stand right out. Its a big call and not one for the dollar conscious, but nothing beats a monster amber ale, reeking of Crystal and East Kent Goldings that is so soft it just glides over the tongue.


----------



## PistolPatch (12/12/05)

That's good to know MHB. Didn't know about the liquid bit. Think I'll just go the Beer Gas/Food Fresh CO2 as well! Had no probs using the Ross Method on my first keg which my mates all drank the first night - good on 'em!


----------



## Ross (12/12/05)

MHB said:


> 1.	They are pressurised gas, not liquid phase gas like CO2. This means that you get a lot less gas in the same size bottle; I.e. a D of Multimix 70/30 contains 1.4 m3 of gas. This compares to around 35 m3 for the same size CO2 bottle.
> 
> [post="96674"][/post]​



so are you saying i'll get only about a 30th of the gas? - if so I'd be out in a week!!!

please explain...

cheers...


----------

